
AMD: We Never Dreamed We Would Be Ahead of Intel - samburrowsryde
https://wccftech.com/amd-we-never-dreamed-we-would-be-ahead-of-intel/
======
tus88
We did. Ever since the days of the Athlon 64 / XP. The P4/rambus abomination
still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

